# الذهب وما أدراك ما الذهب؟؟؟



## العبقرينو (13 أكتوبر 2007)

الذهب وماأدراك مالذهب ؟؟؟؟؟ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


كيفية فصل الذهب من الخام 
تختلف طرق تعدين الذهب باختلاف نوع المواد المترسبة. ويتم الحصول على الذهب بخطوتين ضروريتين هما: 1- الحصول على الخام 2- فصل الذهب عن الخام.
وفي أغلب عمليات التنقيب في الترسبات الغرينية تتم العمليتان في مواقع الرواسب. وفي حالة التنقيب تحت الأرض يتم التنقيب عن الخام، ثم ينقل للطواحين فيفْصل ويركَّز هناك.
ويتم التنقيب عن المواد المترسبة أو العروق المعدنية تحت الأرض بالطريقة نفسها التي يتم بها التنقيب عن الفحم الحجري، ويصل المنقبون للذهب بحفر ممرات رأسية في الأرض متتبعين اتجاه العرق، وهناك بعض خامات الذهب يتم التنقيب عنها على سطح الأرض. تُكسر الصخور بوضع متفجرات داخلها وتحفر، ثم تؤخذ الصخور المحتوية على الذهب إلى الطواحين.
وكل عمليات التنقيب في الترسبات الغرينية في الأساس ما هي إلا عملية تنخُّل أو غربلة (فصل بالجاذبية). وفي الأيام الغابرة، كان المنقبون يستخدمون للترسبات الغرينية الأوعية المعدنية كالمقلاة لفصل الذهب يدويًا بعد غسله. فكانوا يفصلون الماء والحصى من الوعاء بحركة دائرية تاركين الذهب في الوعاء.
ولكن في العادة يستخدم المنقبون مغرفة لجمع الحصى في هزَّازة تسع ما يقرب من 0,2م§ من المادة ويغسلونه، ثم يهزونه ويزيحون المواد الخفيفة إلى أن يكون المتبقي هو الذهب وحده.
العملاق الهيدروليكي. وهو يساعد على ضخ المياه واندفاعها بشدة نحو ركام الحصى المحتوي على الذهب فيجرفه إلى أوعية لها أخاديد تحجز الذهب.
الرافعة (الدِّرِدْج). هي آلة تنقيب عن الذهب تعمل بالطاقة وتتكون من عدد من الدلاء مثبتة على مركب، وكل دلو بسعة 0,2م§. وتنزل الدلاء في الماء على ذراع الرافعة وتدور بحركة دائرية (كالساقية) لترفع الطمي من قاع النهر. وتحمل الرافعة أجهزة لفصل الذهب عن المواد الأخرى. انظر: التعدين.
يمنع كثير من الأقطار كلاً من التنقيب بالرافعة أو التنقيب الهيدروليكي؛ لأنهما يتلفان الأراضي والأنهار. وقد استُخدمت الرافعة في الماضي في نيوزيلندا وكاليفورنيا بالولايات المتحدة وتُستخدم على نطاق واسع في الاتحاد السوفييتي (سابقًا).
رافعات السحب الخطية، وفي الغالب تسمى الساحبات الخطية، وتتكون من دلاء مربوطة في شكل خطوط ثقيلة تُجر وتُسحب على طول قاع الأنهار لجمع الذهب الغريني.
المجرفة الآلية. وهي آلة ضخمة تجمع كميات كبيرة من التربة والطمي والحصى المحتوية على الذهب من قيعان الأنهار. وتعمل هذه المجرفة مع أجهزة أخرى لفصل الذهب من المواد الأخرى، ويتم ذلك في موقع المواد المترسبة.
عملية الطحن
هناك ثلاث طرق مستخدمة لفصل الذهب عن الخامات أو عن ماء البحر، وهي: الطفو، والسيانيد، واللباب الكربوني.
الطفو. تُفرَزُ في عملية الطفو (عملية التعويم) جسيمات الخام المطحون الناعم بعضها عن بعض، بناء على مقدرة المعادن المختلفة الموجودة في الخام بربط نفسها مع رغوة زيتية. تُخلط الزيوت والكيميائيات التي تسمى عوامل الطفو بالماء قبل أن يُخلط الخام المسحوق، وتستخدم ثلاثة أنواع من الكيميائيات وهي: عامل رغوي وعامل جامع وكيميائيات غير عضوية متنوعة. يتسبب العامل الرغوي في تزبُّد الماء، ويكوِّن العامل الجامع طبقة على الذهب تجعله يلتصق بفقاقيع الهواء التي تطفو على السطح، أما الكيميائيات غير العضوية فتمنع المعادن الأخرى من تكوين تلك الطبقة التي اكتسى بها الذهب. فبعد وضع الخام في الماء، يدخل الهواء في المحلول، وتسمى هذه العملية التهوية، وبذلك تُحمل جسيمات الذهب إلى أعلى وتُقشط من الطبقة الرغوية.
طريقة السيانيد. وهي عملية تحتوي على وضع الخام المسحوق في خزان يحتويًً على محلول مخفف من السيانيد، ثم يفصل الذهب في المحلول أو يُرسَّب بمعدن الزنك.
واستخدمت هذه الطريقة لأول مرة في جنوب إفريقيا في تسعينيات القرن التاسع عشر، وهي طريقة فعالة جدًا تستخلص 90% من الذهب الموجود بالخام، وباستخدام هذه الطريقة يمكن استخلاص الذهب من أكوام نفايات المواد المستخرجة من مناجم الذهب.
اللُّب الكربوني. وهي طريقة أخرى تحتاج لاستخدام السيانيد. وفيها يتم أولا خلط الخام المسحوق بالماء للحصول على لبابة، ثم يذاب محتواها من الذهب في محلول السيانيد. وتضاف جسيمات الكربون للبابة لتجميع أيونات الذهب (ذرات مشحونة كهربائيًا) على سطحها. وبعد ذلك تزال جسيمات الكربون من اللبابة، ثم توضع الجسيمات في محلول السيانيد القلوي (مادة كاوية) الساخن الذي بدوره يفصل الذهب عن الكربون.
استخدامات الذهب
العُملة. تستخدم الأمم الذهب عملة عالمية. وتقبل كل الدول الذهب لتسديد الديون العالمية. وفي بداية القرن العشرين ،كانت أغلب الأقطار تتعامل بقاعدة الذهب، ويعني ذلك أننا يمكن أن نحصل على كمية معينة من الذهب مقابل أغلب العملات الورقية من أي مصرف أو خزينة قومية.
ولقد تخلت المملكة المتحدة عام 1914م عن قاعدة الذهب مما أدى لانخفاض قيمة الجنيه. ثم عادت إلى استخدامها مرة أخرى عام 1925م. إلا أن المشكلات الاقتصادية والمصرفية التي زادت تعقيدًا بتدهور التجارة العالمية جعلت المملكة المتحدة تتخلى عن الذهب مرة أخرى قبل الانتخابات العامة عام 1931م. أما الولايات المتحدة، فقد تخلت عن قاعدة الذهب عام 1933م. ومنذ ذلك التاريخ أصبح من الصعوبة بمكان تحول جنيه المملكة المتحدة أو دولار الولايات المتحدة إلى ذهب.
وبنهاية الثلاثينيات من القرن العشرين، لم توجد دولة واحدة تتعامل بهذه القاعدة، إلا أن الذهب قد استخدم بشكل واسع كطريقة لقياس قيمة العملة، وذلك حتى السبعينيات من القرن العشرين، أما اليوم فإن أكثر من نصف ذهب العالم تمتلكه الحكومات والمصارف. إن أغلب احتياطي الذهب للولايات المتحدة، وهو أكبر احتياطي في العالم، يُخزَّن تحت الأرض في فورت نوكس بكنتاكي.
أما الآن، فيرتفع وينخفض سعر الذهب بناء على العرض والطلب على المعدن. ويأتي الطلب على الذهب أساسًا من الشركات التي تستخدمه في صناعة المجوهرات. ولكن في الدول ذات العملة الضعيفة، قد يأتي الطلب على الذهب من المضاربين وهم الذين يحدثون هذا النوع من التغير في الأسعار.
وقد تضطر بعض الدول أحيانًا لاستخدام احتياطيها من الذهب للإيفاء بالتزاماتها نحو البائعين عندما تكون عملتها غير مقبولة لديهم.
تكوِّن السبيكة عند تبريدها قضبانًا ذهبية بنقاوة 99,99%. وللحصول على قضيب واحد من هذه، لابد من معالجة ألف طن متري من الخام. 
رقائق الذهب. ظل صنع رقائق الذهب بالطريقة نفسها لمئات السنين، حيث يُسبك الذهب مع النحاس أو الفضة لصنع الرقائق الذهبية. يُصهر المعدن ويُشكل في هيئة قضيب، ثم يمرر بين لفافتين إلى أن يصير شريطًا مسطحًا لايزيد سمكه على 0,04م . ثم يُقَطَّع الشريط لقطع مربعة بعرض 2,5 سم وتوضع القطع بين شرائح من الورق الرهيف المقوى. وتسمى الكومة المحتوية على 210 من الرقائق الذهبية مقطعًا. وتُغلَّف هذه في برشمان ـ أي رق ـ (ورق نفيس شبيه بالرقوق) وتوضع على قطع مرمرية، وتطرق بمطرقة تزن حوالي 8كجم.
هذا الطَّرْق الأولي يحول الرقائق أو الألواح إلى مربعات بعرض 9 سم. وكل واحد منها يقطَّع إلى أربعة مربعات، وتوضع بين قطع مصنوعة من البلاستيك المطلي خصيصًا. تقليديًا، توضع الألواح بين أوراق لغشاء يسمى جلد مطرق الذهب مصنوع من أمعاء الثور، ثم تطرق الألواح بعد ذلك بمطرقة تزن 4,5 كجم لمدة عشرين دقيقة.
يُقطَّع كل لوح مرة أخرى إلى قطع، وتُطرق القطع بمطرقة تزن 3 كجم. هذه العملية تحولها بعد أربع ساعات إلى ألواح رقيقة لدرجة أن الضوء يلمع من خلالها، حيث يبلغ سمكها نحو 0,00013 ملم. ثم تُلتقط الرقائق بكمّاشات خشبية وتوضع على وسائد جلدية وتُشذب بسكين أو شفرة مصنوعة من نبات الراطان إلى رقائق مربعة بعرض 9سم². و25 قطعة من الرقائق، موضوعة بين صفحات ورقية، تكون كتابًا.

سبائك الذهب المنصهرة تصب في قوالب عند موقع الصهر. 
التذهيب (الطلاء بالذهب). هو استخدام رقائق الذهب أو غباره أو نفايته في الديكور (الزخرفة). والطلاء بالذهب حرفة قديمة. وقد عثر علماء الآثار على مواد مطلية بالذهب عمرها أكثر من 5,000 سنة. توضع رقائق الذهب الرفيع يدويًا وتُضغط في مكانها ثم تُصقل لتثبيت الذهب. وفي بعض الأحيان، يستخدم الغراء لإحكام لصق الذهب في مكانه. انظر: التذهيب.
للمواد الذهبية الصلبة قيمة قصوى، والطلاء بالذهب طريقة لجعل الأشياء تظهر وكأنها مصنوعة منه وبتكلفة أقل كثيرًا من استخدام الذهب الصلب. وبالإمكان تغطية الأثاث وحتى سقوف المباني برقائق الذهب.
الذهب والصناعة. يُستخدم الذهب في الصناعات الكهربائية والإلكترونية وبخاصة في الدوائر المطبوعة والموصلات، وعلى الأخص في شبه الموصلات المصنوعة من السليكون المطلي. وبالإمكان استخدام الذهب في تغطية النوافذ الزجاجية، مما يساعد في تخفيف وتقليل الأشعة تحت الحمراء، وفي الوقت نفسه تسمح بدخول ضوء كاف، أما أسلاك السبائك الذهبية فتستخدم في معدات القياس والقياسات الحرارية.
عندما تكون جسيمات الذهب معلقة في سائل، نَصِفُ الذهب بأنه راسب. ويصنع الزجاج الياقوتي من نوع من الذهب المترسب يسمى أرجوانة كاسيوس، ويُصنع الرباط الذهبي بلف خيوط الذهب حول الحرير.
نبذة تاريخية
المنقبون الرواد هرعوا إلى كاليفورنيا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية عند اكتشاف الذهب بسترزميل سنة 1848م. آلاف من المغامرين زحفوا من أجزاء عديدة من العالم ونراهم في الصورة وهم ينقبون عن الذهب بطريقة المقلاة في مدينة أوبورن سنة 1852م. 
الذهب في العالم الجديد. عندما اكتشف الفاتحون الأسبان المكسيك وبيرو في القرن السادس عشر الميلادي، ذهلوا من ثراء السكان الأصليين من الأزتك والإنكا. هؤلاء الأمريكيون نقبوا عن الذهب واشتغلوه بمهارة فائقة. ولقد استولى الفاتحون الأسبان على كثير من أصناف المجوهرات وكنوز ذهبية أخرى.

منقبو الذهب استخدموا عجلات اليد لحمل التراب إلى الجدول لفصل الرواسب عن الذهب.

فصل الذهب عن التراب بغسل الخليط في مقلاة.

أول شحنة من الذهب الأسترالي عام 1852م أحدثت فرحة عظيمة في شارع وليم بمدينة ملبورن.

المفوضون عن الذهب (القومسيونات) كانوا موظفين رسميين تتمثل مهمتهم في تفتيش رخص المنقبين في مناجم الذهب.
تطور التنقيب عن الذهب. أصبح التنقيب عن الذهب صناعة رئيسية خلال منتصف القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي في كل من أستراليا ونيوزيلندا وجنوب إفريقيا والولايات المتحدة. وقد ساعد هذا التنقيب عن الذهب في الاستقرار المبكر بهذه الدول. وقد اكتُشف الذهب في أماكن وعرة وبعيدة. ولقد أُطلق اسم المنقبين الرواد على أولئك الباحثين عن الذهب، وكانوا يسافرون مسافات بعيدة للوصول إلى مناجمه، وفي الغالب، كانت المعسكرات التي أنشأها هؤلاء هي بداية الاستقرار في تلك المناطق.
وغالبًا ما ابتدأ التنقيب عن الذهب بتهافت. انظر: التهافت على الذهب. وقد بدأ التهافت الأسترالي على الذهب عام 1851م عندما وجد إدوارد هاموند هارجريفز وآخرون الذهب في نيوساوث ويلز. وكانت كل الاكتشافات المبكرة للذهب من الطمي. وقد وُجد المعدن في شكل قشور أو رقائق أو حبيبات أو كتل في حصى الأنهار حيث كان بالإمكان جمعها يدويًًا.
ولقد تدهورت صناعة الذهب النيوزيلندية في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي عندما استُهلكت ترسبات الطمي.
وعندما يُكتشف الذهب في منطقة ما، يتهافت المنقبون لاستقطاع حصة من الأرض يعملون عليها. وحيث يوجد الذهب في قاع الجداول أو الأنهار، كان المنقبون يستخدمون طريقة المقلاة لإزاحة الحصى إلى أن يبقى الذهب الثقيل مترسبًا. وكانت هناك طريقة شبيهة بهذه إلا أنها أفضل، وهي طريقة الصندوق الهزاز لفصل الذهب عن الحجارة عديمة القيمة، فكانوا يهزون الحصى والماء في الهزاز، ثم ينخلون المواد الخفيفة تاركين الذهب. والمص صيغة أخرى لعملية المقلاة. وكانت تُستخدم أوعية معدنية أو خشبية واسعة أو ما يسمى بالراقود، وهو وعاء ضخم يُستخدم لإزاحة تربة الذهب، وفي الغالب تُستخدم الخيل لذلك.
.


----------



## رجل من الاقصى (18 يناير 2008)

ذهب يا ذهب


----------



## hassan reda (10 يناير 2010)

انا عندي تراب ذهب خام به 4 بالمائة ذهب 15 نحاس والباقي فولاذ


----------



## hakim1204 (10 يناير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## seya (11 يناير 2010)

مشكور عزيزى العبقرينو على هذه المعلومات القيمة ونرجو المزيد


----------



## اسلام البدوي (27 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## marcosoft (22 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## برهم السيد (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## عبد الرزاق سرور (31 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كلخيرعلى هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## يحى الوافى (1 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك اللة عنا خير الجزاء*

جزاك اللة عنا خير الجزاء:55:وشكراااااااااااا


----------



## العجمىى (1 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ابوالملك (20 يوليو 2010)

كيف حصلت ععليه


----------



## sayyedsayyid (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*من عنده معلومات علمية عن طريقة طلاء الذهب سبائك 24 قيراط كمية 15-30غم في حوض سعته 120لتر من الستانلس*


----------



## grafidustrial (17 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hasan21 (14 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ابحث عن اسم المادة المستخدمة لترسيب الذهب بعد حله بالماء الملكي


----------

